# Puppy Photos- 5th Week- Facial Hair!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

With 4 forum members buying pups, I figured I'd post some photos for all to see. Females have a pink background, males have a blue background. All forum members, feel free to post up to tell which puppy you like the looks of.














































































































Didn't catch her face. She's basically a twin to the puppy above.

















This puppy is a live-wire. She's gonna be a helluva bird dog, but she might be a hard keeper. :wink:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*

Sheesh BD, I dunno about how good of bird dogs they'll be .... they all look more interested in sleeping than bothering with birds. :mrgreen:

My assessment of your pups is as follows;

The first male is spotted from head to tail, that's an indicator that he'll hunt from sun up till sundown.

Second male has a white geyser in the middle of his face, he'll flush birds out like no other.

Third male has a white map of Italy on his face, he'll cover a lot of ground. (He'll be like spaghetti and lasagna - world famous for how good he is)

Fourth male has color all over his face, he'll be super in all aspects - pointing, flushing, trailing, retrieving, etc.

The small spot on the first female is indicative of how sensitive her nose is, one teeny microbial speck of scent - she'll be all over it.

The second female and third females have the spots on top of their head which tell you they'll both be 'Spot-On' when it comes to locating birds. They will also be the most obedient ones, give them a command and they'll do it 'on the spot!' - absolutely no delay.

The fourth female has color all over her head and on her leg/shoulder. That indicates a dog that will do all the leg work for you. She'll be everywhere. No bird is safe.

My favorite would have to be the last picture. So much talent in such a small area.

It should be noted that very few females look good with beards .... every one of the gals in these pics will be dead sexy with one. :lol:

Good looking puppies BD. Scoob and Tess do good work! 
I wish I was in the market for one. IMO, those fortunate folks who end up with them will be pleased regardless of which one they get to take home.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*



> Third male has a white map of Italy on his face, he'll cover a lot of ground.


Briar Patch, you just named a puppy. He's the only pup with an official name right now. He has an upside down brown boot on his hind end and that white boot (Italy, the boot shaped country) up front.

I think Boots has a good nose. He can find a tit quick.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*

I made the mistake of showing your pix to my wife and kids, they now think we 'need' one of them. Sad thing is, I already have two dogs in the house. Well, one is a dog (yellow lab) and the other is a jack rabbit (schnauzer).


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*



> I made the mistake of showing your pix to my wife and kids, they now think we 'need' one of them.


 :lol: These darling little white puppies darken and get ugly with age. 
This cute puppy...








...turned into this Chewbacca-looking character I run around with.








Talk about a mophead and a face only a mother could love. I keep him around because I like to eat birds.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*

Thanks....a very enjoyable thread!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*

IMHO, those griffs, (and wirehairs) look better as adults. 
The puppies are cute little critters too.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*

Is there any advantage of a male or female when it comes to hunting and family dog?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*



> Is there any advantage of a male or female when it comes to hunting and family dog?


My personal opinion is that every dog has its own individual personality, just like humans. That pretty female with the brown leg is already high energy. She came out of the womb that way and hasn't stopped moving since. The white bodied female just above her is as calm as can be, just a relaxed little puppy. The white male on top never makes a peep. My kids can be dangling him upside down or holding him in every way they've been taught not to and he never squeals. I think he'll be a very mellow dog. That little Boots pup has more fire in his belly than his brother. Boots puts up a fight if he's held in a way that makes him uncomfortable.

All that being said, I've heard time and again from Griff people that females have more spunk than males in this breed. I've found that to be true with my own dogs and with this litter. The males are more relaxed and the females make more noise and squirm more. I prefer the males and I like Scooby the best of my dogs. My wife likes Tessa better. Tessa is a better house dog for sure. Scooby is more cooperative in the field and just has that uncanny knack for finding game every time out. Both are really good with children.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*

Im liking the first male. Just sayin


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 1 Week Old Today*



> Im liking the first male. Just sayin


My kids call him Mr. White Ear. He has one white ear and one brown ear. The other 15 ears in the litter are brown. Mr. White Ear is my little girl's favorite puppy. He gets held a lot. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 2nd Week Update*

Female 1 Face








Female 1 Top








Female 2 Face








Female 2 Top








Female 3 Face








Female 3 Top








Female 4 Face








Female 4 Top


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 2nd Week Update*

Male 1 Face








Male 1 Top








Male 2 Face








Male 2 Top








Male 3 Face








Male 3 Top








Male 4 Face








Male 4 Top








Mom playing with pups


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 3rd Week Update*

The pups all have names now, courtesy of my 6 year old. Boys are on blue, girls on pink.
Speck, named for the brown speck on her left side.
























Pile Diver, named for the way she eats. She's always on her back at the bottom of the pile.
















Mazey, named for her markings which look like a maze to my daughter.
















Elle, or Ellie, named for a curious white mark on her tail shaped just like the letter "L". Elle has a little hernia and will be moving to Wyoming to get that taken care of. 
























Sparrow, named for the mark on top of his head that looks like a sparrow's head.
















Boots, named for the boot shaped marks on his face and hind end. Boots has been taken with the 1st pick.
















Pothead, named for the marking on his head which my daughter says looks like a pot.
























Mr. White Ear, named for his one white ear.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 3rd Week Update*

Thanks for the updates birdogger


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 3rd Week Update*

I just watched little Mazey hold a point for like 20 seconds...front end crouched, tail at 11:00, intense as could be. Then she pounced! Her brother didn't know what hit him. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 3rd Week Update*

Today the pups started on real puppy food. They didn't hesitate to dive right in!

















Here's a sight from tonight that I'm used to. Mazey's awake while the others are sleeping. This little girl is always the last pup to go to bed. She walks around nosing each puppy, trying to get someone to wake up and play. When no puppy wakes up, she lets out a little moan and then settles in to rest.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Photos- 4th Week Update*

We took a few of the pups downstairs tonight to play without Momma for awhile.

Meet Sparrow. He's a handsome feller.








Here he is using his nose.








Nice tail set, Mr. White Ear. 








I couldn't get Pot to sit still for photos. First he slammed this point:








Then he grabbed a blanket our old cat used to sleep on.








Pot dragged the blanket all around the room. It was like he had just won the greatest prize ever!








Speck using what God gave 'er first, the nose. 








Look what Mazey found. :mrgreen: 









And meet little Pile Diver. She's a cutie!








Definitely uses the nose.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I can no longer get these pups to sit still for photos. I had to have my son hold the pups. These puppies are starting to grow beards and I think a 5 week old with a beard is awfully cute. Here are the faces of the 8 puppies:

Speck (female)








Mazey (female)








Scout (female)








Ellie (female)









Boots (male)








Pothead (male)








Mr. White Ear (male)








Sparrow (male)









A few miscellaneous photos of pups tonight-
Speck and Mr. White Ear are virtually twins, right down to the beautiful tail set. Can you tell which is which?
















These pups definitely like the bird.
















Notice the feather in his mouth. He picks one up every time out.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Drumroll, please........

The puppy known as Mr. White Ear is off the board! He has been chosen with the second pick in the draft.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The puppy known as Pothead was taken with the third pick. Katorade, you're up for pick #4!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

With the fourth pick in the draft, Katorade has selected the puppy known as Mazey.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Pick #5- Sparrow! All the boys are now gone.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Puppy #6- Speck to a good family home.
Puppy #7- Scout to str8shtr
Puppy #8- Ellie to chkrhntr


All the puppies have been chosen by their new owners. A few more weeks and there will be some happy kids and dads on Christmas morning!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the only thread my wife has ever asked about and wants to see, When they were born she just happened to ask about the breed and I showed the pictures to her. She gets vaclempt that we didn't buy one. No more dogs I told her. But I must admit they are cute. Please post more pics before they go to their new families. Thanks, Al.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Al You'll see more pictures of Mazey with piles and piles of birds!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Al You'll see more pictures of Mazey with piles and piles of birds!


 8)


----------

